# Photo critistim?



## peeteygirl (Nov 17, 2013)

I would like some opinions of my work.  Here's a link to my flickr photostream. I post what I feel is my best work on there, I need to update it as it's been a few weeks. Most of those photos are heavily edited for color, simply B/C I have gaudy tastes and just like bright colors.  My whole goal as a photographer is to create art I'd like to hang on my wall, and I have no qualms about editing them to get that. I suppose I'm 95% photog, 5% digital artist. I would like to know what y'all think :mrgreen:


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 17, 2013)

I think that you should pick one or two pictures and post them here.

Having pictures critiqued here is a benefit both to you and all the others who read the critiques.

Looking at pictures off site does not build a community here and that is what this site is all about.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 17, 2013)

^ that.


----------

